# How Often do you call a potential customer



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Lets say you get a lead either from them filling out a form on your website or they left a message on your voice mail. How often would you attempt to reach them? 

1) You called and left a message on voicemail. How long until you called again? How many times?

2) No answer on the first couple of your tries?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Full remodel/ or about 20K plus (three times-approx once every 4-5 days)

Dinky job or service call (ONCE)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Well if we are playing phone tag I'll try for 2-3 days calling in the AM & PM. If I know it's a referral or a potential large job I'll give it more time and take it on a case by case basis. With people's schedules, work. kids etc now days getting in touch can be frustrating.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

DKnafo said:


> Lets say you get a lead either from them filling out a form on your website or they left a message on your voice mail. How often would you attempt to reach them?
> 
> 1) You called and left a message on voicemail. How long until you called again? How many times?
> 
> 2) No answer on the first couple of your tries?


I will call at least once a week until I am told to stop.:thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

griz said:


> Well if we are playing phone tag I'll try for 2-3 days calling in the AM & PM. If I know it's a referral or a potential large job I'll give it more time and take it on a case by case basis. With people's schedules, work. kids etc now days getting in touch can be frustrating.


Phone tag is different-that's all good.:thumbsup: It's the ones that don't have the courtesy to return your call or e-mail back that usually smacks of tire kicker to me.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Framer53 said:


> I will call at least once a week until I am told to stop.:thumbsup:


or until you get a restraining order :laughing:


----------



## modterry (Nov 14, 2008)

In general we try for a least 6 contacts to get name recognition - NOT a bid.
You might put ticklers in your system and give it a try and see your results over a several month period.

Terry


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Phone tag is different-that's all good.:thumbsup: It's the ones that don't have the courtesy to return your call or e-mail back that usually smacks of tire kicker to me.



Agreed. If I get a voicemail box, I leave my cell. If they return & get my voicemail, I'll keep volleying till we get together. If they don't return my call to my cell, I never bother with them again.


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*Suprised that you did not mention the email*

If someone connected via your website, then try two emails, one that is regular and then one with a read receipt. You can play it that you are just ensuring they are getting your communications. We built a portal solution to make this side of the business easier to manage. It doesn't eliminate the call, just suppliments it more efficiently.

Brian


----------



## Taylordhome (Apr 16, 2010)

I email the heck out of them if they don't answer a call. I offer them a special "coupon" offer to entice them to call me back. If I can not contact them with in the month, I send out a flier offering a special on the specific project they were looking at doing.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

I will attempt to return an inquiry 3 times, by phone or email. If, by the thrid call, there is no response, I tear up the lead.

Incedentally, on the 3rd call, I will say something like "this is my 3rd time trying to return your call. If you have lost interest, I apologize and won't bother you again". Surprisingly, I usually finally get a return call.


----------

